# salamander found, north London area



## kay goodchild (Nov 3, 2017)

Cute salamander found crossing over the road, looked after for the last few days, propose giving it to a rescue centre to care for if owner can't be traced, advised it is known as a yellow spotted salamander, thanks,


----------

